# TMH Thread of Ridiculous Worries



## Ozzy47 (May 16, 2021)

I am worried that someone will steal my identity, then hand it back because they find it too boring to keep.


----------



## safeinsanity (May 18, 2021)

I'm always a bit paranoid thinking that my friends and everybody wants to poison me ..lol
I guess it is part of my mental disorder that I am always afraid of dying and my insecurity not trusting anybody anymore!  I think everybody is out to get me.


----------



## PGen98 (May 18, 2021)

I'm always worried that I'm going to wake up one day and no one is going to know who I am, at all.  As if I no longer existed.  It's a worry, and yet with some of my anxieties, also something of a welcome blessing...


----------



## Foxy (May 18, 2021)

I am not worried I'll die,  I just don't want to be found dead on the toilet. 🚽


----------



## willowtigger (May 19, 2021)

I'm worried that one day I will wake up and find I dont exist


----------



## madcap (May 19, 2021)

chinese space junk going to land on us


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 19, 2021)

I'm worried all the ice cream in the freezer will melt.  Whatever will I do without it?


----------



## Lammchen (Apr 28, 2022)

I'm worried the deer outside might trip over the dog's tie out (it's a metal post in the ground).


----------

